

Bibbil, Video Chat in Facebook. Began last weekend, just finished - robbiet480
http://apps.facebook.com/gobibbil/

======
davj
72 hour build, not bad! #teachmehowtobibbil

------
Tbobx
Impressive beta turned out in three days.

------
escape72315
this is amazing. Video chat on facebook is such a good idea

------
ahmedsiddiqui
Nice! You rock!

